# Comics  > Image Comics >  Lazarus Appreciation 2018

## Galerion

So this is the thread to to discuss and post anything about Lazarus and it's main protagonist Forever Carlyle

----------


## cc008

This thread is an absolute must. Nice job for starting it. Can't wait for the next issue, the cover alone is awesome. 



I was watching The Book of Eli last night and at the end, when they show Solara (Mila Kunis) w/ Eli's blade, it reminded me of Forever.

----------


## Platinius

I love Forever

to business:
Eve seems to be a very tense or is that just me.

----------


## Detox

Subscribed!!

----------


## VolcanikTiger86

I'm interested in checking this out, 

I do need to ask what issue is it at because i know that the trades(i usually pick up trades because i'm impatient) say about 15.

Edit i found out its currently 3 unless it gets canceled at 15. I might check it out. 
at the minute i collect alot of Marvel 
Witchblade from Top Cow 
thinking of adding Ravine and now this.

----------


## cc008

> I'm interested in checking this out, 
> 
> I do need to ask what issue is it at because i know that the trades(i usually pick up trades because i'm impatient) say about 15.
> 
> Edit i found out its currently 3 unless it gets canceled at 15. I might check it out. 
> at the minute i collect alot of Marvel 
> Witchblade from Top Cow 
> thinking of adding Ravine and now this.


Issue #13 is the next one out in a couple weeks.  I strongly suggest jumping on.  There's nothing else like this book in comics.

----------


## Detox

> I'm interested in checking this out, 
> 
> I do need to ask what issue is it at because i know that the trades(i usually pick up trades because i'm impatient) say about 15.
> 
> Edit i found out its currently 3 unless it gets canceled at 15. I might check it out. 
> at the minute i collect alot of Marvel 
> Witchblade from Top Cow 
> *thinking of adding Ravine* and now this.


 Good choices. Ravine is really good too.

----------


## Anduinel

> I'm interested in checking this out, 
> 
> I do need to ask what issue is it at because i know that the trades(i usually pick up trades because i'm impatient) say about 15.
> 
> Edit i found out its currently 3 unless it gets canceled at 15. I might check it out. 
> at the minute i collect alot of Marvel 
> Witchblade from Top Cow 
> thinking of adding Ravine and now this.


There's a hardcover of the first 9 issues due out next month. Plus it's supposed to have a load of the world-building and backmatter notes that are absent from the paperback editions. It would be, IMO, an excellent place to jump on.

----------


## harashkupo

Ahhh such a great book and who doesn't love Forever?   

In the last issue it was great seeing her interact with the other Lazaruseses(sorry).   At first I thought there might be some type of big differences but there was an underlying comradery that was fun to watch as they sparred.   Plus I love how she's genetically altered to be so large but her proportions aren't all hulked out.

----------


## Cap10nate

Such a good series.  I love the world that Rucka and Lark are building in Lazarus.  It's a world that could potentially support multiple ongoing.  I'm really looking forward to how the plot line that Forever isn't really related to her family.  I'm hoping for it to eventually lead to a Lazari war in which the Lazarus of each family joins together to fight against the families.

----------


## Detox

> Ahhh such a great book and who doesn't love Forever?   
> 
> In the last issue it was great seeing her interact with the other Lazaruseses(sorry).  * At first I thought there might be some type of big differences but there was an underlying comradery that was fun to watch as they sparred.*   Plus I love how she's genetically altered to be so large but her proportions aren't all hulked out.


Agreed, that was pretty cool. I, for one, am really hoping that there isn't a love interest brewing here but I feel pretty confident that there is.

----------


## harashkupo

> Agreed, that was pretty cool. I, for one, am really hoping that there isn't a love interest brewing here but I feel pretty confident that there is.


There's so much going on with the possible shift in powers between the families and their alliances, the possibility of an uprising/rebellion, plus the Forever mystery that I don't think you have to worry about romance dominating the plot.   If war does break out it will be sad to see the Forever and the others fight.   With just a couple scenes Rucka really established how much they understand each other and it'll be a shame seeing them get forced into a battle.

Depending on how long this series last, hopefully Forever :Embarrassment: , does anyone have a preference for art duties for when Lark will eventually need a breather for an arc or two?   Billy Tan when he illustrated Daredevil seems like a decent match and even though it wouldn't happen I think Clay Mann would be THE perfect artist to rotate on this series.   Just look at his Elektra run and you could easily see that work for Lazarus.

----------


## Galerion

> This thread is an absolute must. Nice job for starting it. Can't wait for the next issue, the cover alone is awesome.


Thanks and I have to agree with you there.
That cover is really awesome. Can't wait for the next issue.

Tonight or tomorrow I will reread all issues again. I always do that with comics that I really enjoyed and I often notice certain things and details only after repeated reading.

----------


## Hero

I'm a huge fan of Lazarus and Rucka.

----------


## ysemaj

Absolutely in love with Lazarus. The politicking in the comic is so well executed and just elevates the intelligence of the book above most other books in the industry at the moment. Rucka said that the number of readers has plateaued a bit so I really hope more people will realise how excellent this is and pick it up! 

And I concur, the next two covers are beautiful. Really feel like they're stepping up the cover art from issue 11!

----------


## dan12456

> Hadn't seen that interview. Thanks. I was referring to an older 2015 interview he did.


For sure! Sounds like things progressed faster than he expected.

----------


## matt levin

Agreein' with Dan 12456 that "Guessing the answer is wonder woman happened," and with CC008, "I don't care if I'm 70 when the last issues of this come out, I'm staying on for the long haul. When the issues come out, they come out. "  So true, so true.

----------


## BigJeff

Is it just me or does it seem lately that whenever an excellent creator-owned book comes out, Marvel or DC swoops in and lines that creator up for something else that monopolizes their time?  Rucka paused Black Magic for DC, Snyder paused Wytches for DC, and Liu even got pulled into a Star Wars series (but at least Monstress seems to be progressing along).  Coincidence?

----------


## TotalSnorefest

> Is it just me or does it seem lately that whenever an excellent creator-owned book comes out, Marvel or DC swoops in and lines that creator up for something else that monopolizes their time?  Rucka paused Black Magic for DC, Snyder paused Wytches for DC, and Liu even got pulled into a Star Wars series (but at least Monstress seems to be progressing along).  Coincidence?


I mean, maybe, but these people you mention had all previously worked under the Big Two right? Rucka did a Punisher run or two and had been eyeing Wonder Woman for a while, Snyder obviously had his big break with Batman which allowed something like Wytches to find an audience, and I think Liu did an X-Men title before. 

For a while in fact I would argue it went the other way, with big-name talent like Fraction, Brubaker, DeConnick, Vaughan all leaving corporate comics to try their luck at Image.

So maybe it's more of a natural back-and-forth; it makes sense for the Big Two to snap up succesful indie creators from smaller publishers, and likewise it makes sense that those people will want to try stuff outside the licensed properties. The fact that they're pausing/dropping ambitious Image projects probably speaks more to the fact that Marvel/DC can offer steady pagerates whilst with Image it's much more of a gamble.

So yeah I would say it's a funny observation, but wouldn't read a giant conspiracy into it (yet!  :Wink:  ).

----------


## Anduinel

> I mean, maybe, but these people you mention had all previously worked under the Big Two right? Rucka did a Punisher run or two and had been eyeing Wonder Woman for a while, Snyder obviously had his big break with Batman which allowed something like Wytches to find an audience, and I think Liu did an X-Men title before.


Yup. Rucka did a very well-regarded run on Wonder Woman previously; that's part of the reason DC courted him to come back for Rebirth. Plus Punisher, Wolverine, the most recent Cyclops ongoing, and some other bits and pieces for Marvel. And Liu did the X-23 ongoing and Northstar's wedding onward over in Astonishing X-Men. And you've got names like BKV and Kirkman and such who built up recognition with the Big Two until they didn't need to do company-owned work any more.

Like you said, it's cyclical. Lesser-known names build up a reputation on known properties, then go do their own thing for wider recognition, then can dally with the Big Two for better terms and bigger titles than they had previously or not at all if they want to go their own way.

----------


## cc008

Plus, creator owned work is great, but I get the feeling money is made writing for the Big 2. If an opportunity arises, I'd expect any writer to take those gigs.

----------


## caramon

> Yup. Unless there's been a drastic change in his plans. 
> 
> I don't care if I'm 70 when the last issues of this come out, I'm staying on for the long haul. When the issues come out, they come out.


wow that's great. Just read the first 4 trades and love it. I don't care how long it will take. Quality is everything. Wish I would have the single issues

----------


## UltimateTy

Will this ever come back?

These delays are why I don't get image books monthly anymore

----------


## OldManBrian

> Will this ever come back?
> 
> These delays are why I don't get image books monthly anymore


Agreed. While maybe not fair to some books that come out on a fairly consistent schedule, the many that don't have soured me on buying any of them in single issues anymore. Many I won't even get in trades or hardcovers until the entire series has finished. While Lazarus is probably my favorite current series and is still on my pull list, I'm not sure for how much longer. What have we got in the past year, 3 issues maybe 4 tops.

----------


## Deathstroke

I'm so far behind on reading the series that the delay in them producing new issues might just be working in my favor.

----------


## matt levin

I've learned to appreciate the good stuff whenever it appears, and to supplement the waits between with other good stuff.  So I welcome the return of Copperhead while awaiting the next Lazarus.  Which I'll deeply enjoy when it next appears.

----------


## JJS2017

> Agreed. While maybe not fair to some books that come out on a fairly consistent schedule, the many that don't have soured me on buying any of them in single issues anymore. Many I won't even get in trades or hardcovers until the entire series has finished. While Lazarus is probably my favorite current series and is still on my pull list, I'm not sure for how much longer. What have we got in the past year, 3 issues maybe 4 tops.


This is where I am, too. Image's release inconsistency is driving me away. There are other publishers who offer great content and release regularly. Most of the books that I've been reading by Image over the past two years either stopped suddenly; went on a lengthy hiatus; were only released sporadically; or had the writer start up other projects and abandon the story. Yes, I can wait for trades, but it looks like Image doesn't really care about wrapping up stories, as long as there's a boatload of new-series #1 issues to float out there.

----------


## millernumber1

Today's issue was devastating. Not a fan of the letters column this week, but it's not surprising, either.

However, I really like how all the characters are moving around. Even though the action is great, flowing from character, it's the politics of Carlyle, and trying to see if there's a way for things to actually get better, that really intrigue and engage me about this series.

----------


## Anduinel

I'm just going to lie on the ground and whimper for a while after that one. Oh, my heart...

----------


## DIVINITY

> I'm so far behind on reading the series that the delay in them producing new issues might just be working in my favor.


+1  Bout to get caught up soon tho...

----------


## cc008

> I'm just going to lie on the ground and whimper for a while after that one. Oh, my heart...


Finally got around to reading issue #26. Damn. That was... damn.

I can understand Lark needing a breather and I hope taking the mini series off gives him enough time to recharge the batteries.

I am looking forward to X+66 though.. even if it means waiting longer to get to issue #27 and find out what happens next.  And I really dug the first Source Book.. so I'm happy to hear that we're not only getting a #2 next, but a #3 next year as well.

----------


## millernumber1

Anyone pick up the Hock sourcebook?

----------


## cc008

> Anyone pick up the Hock sourcebook?


Haven't been to my LCS in a few weeks but I plan on getting it. Loved how packed out the first source book was.

----------


## matt levin

Have it.  Haven't read it (need at least a full Saturday afternoon...); looks just as packed!

----------


## Kirby101

> Anyone pick up the Hock sourcebook?


Got it as well. But need a chunk of time to read it.

What does everyone think of the upcoming minis that will come out before the main book picks up again?

http://www.cbr.com/new-lazarus-minis...-steve-lieber/

----------


## millernumber1

> Got it as well. But need a chunk of time to read it.
> 
> What does everyone think of the upcoming minis that will come out before the main book picks up again?
> 
> http://www.cbr.com/new-lazarus-minis...-steve-lieber/


I'm excited, especially given the artistic talent involved.

----------


## cc008

Yeah I love it. Lark needed a break and this is a super clever way of giving him one. I'm looking forward to the mini and then getting back to the main series. Plus... it's better than getting only upwards of 4 issues of Lazarus a year again.

----------


## millernumber1

> Yeah I love it. Lark needed a break and this is a super clever way of giving him one. I'm looking forward to the mini and then getting back to the main series. Plus... it's better than getting only upwards of 4 issues of Lazarus a year again.


What you said!  :Smile:  I may have to make another spreadsheet to get a sense of how the story's been released.

----------


## Shaggy

So what the hell has happened to this comic? 2018 has come and (almost) gone and as of the November solicits we've had only 2 issues this year.  And we only had 1 issue in 2017 and 4 in 2016. I have a feeling this is yet another Image title that will never be finished (especially as Rucka has like another 50-60 issues planned).

----------


## OldManBrian

Oh man, there was a time I pushed this book as the single best comic being published. Now I'm to the point of, I don't even care anymore, somebody tell me when it's completely finished and the final hardcover is out, then maybe, if I'm still alive, I'll buy them all and finish it. It greatly pains me to say, and it would fundamentally change the book, but he really needs to find a new artist(s) and start trying to finish this thing off. I'd think at this point single issue sales are down to next to nothing. Also worth mentioning, I put Southern Bastards in this same boat.

----------


## cc008

Yeah, I dropped it from my pull. No reason to get it in singles.

----------


## millernumber1

I think Rucka's really not functioning very well right now - he hasn't gotten anything out consistently since The Old Guard. Which sucks, since I really like Lazarus, and I love Nicola Scott's art, and she seems like she can't take any other projects right now because of Black Magick.

----------


## Shaggy

> Oh man, there was a time I pushed this book as the single best comic being published. Now I'm to the point of, I don't even care anymore, somebody tell me when it's completely finished and the final hardcover is out, then maybe, if I'm still alive, I'll buy them all and finish it. It greatly pains me to say, and it would fundamentally change the book, but he really needs to find a new artist(s) and start trying to finish this thing off.* I'd think at this point single issue sales are down to next to nothing.* Also worth mentioning, I put Southern Bastards in this same boat.


I was curious about this myself so I went to Comichron to check.

Lazarus #1   48,030 (June 2013)
Lazarus #2   27,143 (July 2013)
Lazarus #3   24,961 (August 2013)
Lazarus #4   23,701 (October 2013)
Lazarus #5   22,695 (December 2013)

Lazarus #6   21,198 (February 2014)
Lazarus #7   20,150 (March 2014)
Lazarus #8   19,826 (April 2014)
Lazarus #9   19,066 (July 2014)
Lazarus #10 18,051 (August 2014)
Lazarus #11 16,531 (September 2014)
Lazarus #12 16,838 (October 2014) 
Lazarus #13 16,094 (November 2014)

Lazarus #14 15,896 (January 2015)
Lazarus #15 15,237 (February 2015)
Lazarus #16 15,138 (April 2015)
Lazarus #17 14,980 (June 2015)
Lazarus #18 14,563 (July 2015)
Lazarus #19 14,506 (September 2015)
Lazarus #20 14,218 (November 2015)
Lazarus #21 13,390 (December 2015)

Lazarus #22 14,117 (June 2016)
Lazarus #23 12,300 (July 2016)
Lazarus #24 12,098 (August 2016)
Lazarus #25 11,922 (October 2016)

Lazarus #26 12,348 (March 2017)

Lazarus #27  9,523 (April 2018)
Lazarus #28  9,093 (May 2018)

The drop isn't as bad as I imagined actually but since the delays began around 2016 the book has lost around 5000 (one third) of its readers. And I remember how Rucka said years ago that the TPB sales are luckily good and helping them out even though the single issue sale numbers were down. Well, now there are no new TPBs and the singles have dropped even more. I wonder if the book makes sense financially at this point.

----------


## millernumber1

That's pretty horrifying. But understandable. I wonder if there's a way for Rucka to get at least six issues in the can, to try to get momentum back. But ugh. That's really, really bad.

----------


## JackDaw

> That's pretty horrifying. But understandable. I wonder if there's a way for Rucka to get at least six issues in the can, to try to get momentum back. But ugh. That's really, really bad.


It is because it’s a wonderful comic.

----------


## John Keyt

I have enjoyed the book but the gap between issue's is getting annoying , so I  am considering dropping it .  Didn't really enjoy X + 66 much .  Didn't like the feel of it for some reason .

----------


## DavidRA

I'm not happy with the delays and have dropped the book.

----------


## millernumber1

> I have enjoyed the book but the gap between issue's is getting annoying , so I  am considering dropping it .  Didn't really enjoy X + 66 much .  Didn't like the feel of it for some reason .


It's really hard for me to get excited about X+66, because it's a prequel to a distopia, so...I just feel like everything that happens there will be bad. At least with the main series, there's a bit of hope that something good will happen. Or something better.

----------


## matt levin

I have learned patience in anticipation of quality.  Glad to see each next issue when it arrives.

----------


## Ramsay Snow

> I have learned patience in anticipation of quality.  Glad to see each next issue when it arrives.


I'm in the same boat....Although it would be great if each issue of every title I read was released on a timely, month-by-month basis (Or, hell, bi-weekly, at that), my life doesn't depend on whether a comic is delayed or not. I prefer knowing the creative team will release quality material, rather than a rush-job or last-minute substitute artists grabbing the helm. 

It's sad to see the numbers on this book fell so drastically, so I guess a lot of comic readers are demanding people. Either that or they figured they'd wait for the trades.

----------


## Ilan Preskovsky

> It's really hard for me to get excited about X+66, because it's a prequel to a distopia, so...I just feel like everything that happens there will be bad. At least with the main series, there's a bit of hope that something good will happen. Or something better.


Um, X+66 isn't a prequel. It follows on from the last issue but from different points of view. I'm sure it's going to be pretty essential going forward.

And, the quarterly, double-sized issues is an interesting way for them to go but I'm just a bit worried that as of November, no issues have been solicited.

----------


## comicfiend

With the price hikes across publishers, increases w/o any backmatter (and some the elimination of) and for many lower quality paper/print, I’ve dropped nearly all floppies and those I trade wait are even more selective as a result. The few exceptions are:
-Lazarus due to the extensive backmatter [if more books did this then I’d pull them too; Sex Crims another but that appears it only has a single issue left, #69]
-whatever Brubaker/Phillips put out
-first issue of an Image title that intrigues me [to determine if I’ll get the trade]
-DC’s ‘premium’ offerings that have high quality printing and no ads [Doomsday Clock and likely many of the upcoming Black Label books that’ll be oversized, starting with Batman Damned ... btw DC’s new line wide paper/matte printing is great]

Specific to Lazarus, I’ll definitely keep pulling it so long as backmatter content continues, but yeah its concerning that we’ve only seen 3 Lark issues since October 2016 (issue 27 in March 2017, issues 28 & 29 in April/May 2018); I thought the first ‘quarterly’ was supposed to have been Aug/Sep so if solicited for Dec its a quarter late ... this may ultimately push me to just hardcover wait.

----------


## millernumber1

> Um, X+66 isn't a prequel. It follows on from the last issue but from different points of view. I'm sure it's going to be pretty essential going forward.
> 
> And, the quarterly, double-sized issues is an interesting way for them to go but I'm just a bit worried that as of November, no issues have been solicited.


I thought the point of X+66 was "66 years after the events which led to the current status quo"?

----------


## cc008

X+66 follows the events of Cull

----------


## UltimateTy

> I have enjoyed the book but the gap between issue's is getting annoying , so I  am considering dropping it .  Didn't really enjoy X + 66 much .  Didn't like the feel of it for some reason .


I bought all the issues for that and never got past #2

Maybe I wasn't feeling it because Lark wasn't on art

----------


## cc008

> I bought all the issues for that and never got past #2
> 
> Maybe I wasn't feeling it because Lark wasn't on art


I didn't pick up the last one.. I just lost more and more interest as it went on

----------


## Ilan Preskovsky

Wow, I totally loved X+66. None of the artists were as good as Lark but they were all good to great single-issue stories that also added to the overall mythology.

----------


## John Keyt

> I bought all the issues for that and never got past #2
> 
> Maybe I wasn't feeling it because Lark wasn't on art


I actually made it though all six issues but just wasn't impressed with it .  Just read issue 28 , and on back cover they a advertising Fracture part 1 x+68 . But at 5.99 or 6.99 for quarterly issues I may have to just drop out of the series . Especially when you convert it to Canadian funds , 8.40 and 8.80 is just to much .

----------


## comicfiend

> I actually made it though all six issues but just wasn't impressed with it .  Just read issue 28 , and on back cover they a advertising Fracture part 1 x+68 . But at 5.99 or 6.99 for quarterly issues I may have to just drop out of the series . Especially when you convert it to Canadian funds , 8.40 and 8.80 is just to much .


I believe intent with the quarterly was twice the page content (eg equivalent of 2 issues) for that $6-7 USD ... so, presumed less per page than current. For me though, the extreme delays likely pushing me to hardcover waiting (admittedly I’d rather have a delay while retaining original creative team ... but for me the reading experience ‘better’ in larger chunks, akin to ‘binging’ TV episodes, such that said delays pushing me further in that direction)

----------


## matt levin

Regarding X+66, my biggest complaint was that I missed Forever.  I missed the family in-fighting, back-biting.  But mostly I just missed reading about Forever.
I agree that the quarterly is supposed to be double page count plus... haven't seen it listed though...

----------


## Paulie Blade

I loved X+66. Especially the last chapter, about the Dragon. Cold, dark and meticulous. Slow pace, a story that gets room to breath. Mmmm, good stuff. The new books about Jonah were tremendous. I don't mind taking a break every once in a while and return to this book and to the main characters after a year or so. Do people get so angry when they need to wait additional year for the new season of Game of Thrones? Or two years for the new Star Wars? I've been waiting for a new Tool album ten years now and when it comes out, you won't see me resentful and refusing to check it. Great art takes time to be created. I'd rather appreciate a fine piece of art which this book is than get upset over such trivial matter as the time I waited.

----------


## OldManBrian

As I said before, the book is an absolute favorite of mine, but I've given up until it's completed in its entirety and hardcover collected. I hope those that don't mind the waits have done the math. There have been two issues released over the past 17 months. If Rucka still plans a 60 plus issue run, which I seriously doubt at this point, at that pace is 22 years until completion. Thanks but no thanks for me. I'm patient, but nowhere near this kind of patient. As far as quality, I'd be fine if they could actually get at least one issue out every three months. This schedule they're on now has nothing to do with producing quality. If there is something going on behind the scenes or in their personal lives that have effected the schedule then so be it. If it's a health related issue or something similar, my heart goes out to them, I wish them the best and wouldn't blame them for having something more important to worry about. That is none of my business, or the publics. It's just a terrible shame that a book this good can't reliably be finished.

----------


## millernumber1

I agree with OldManBrian. They need to get books out. It's a job, even if it's also a labor of love. And the way they're shedding readers, I think they're going to need to go the OGN route if they want to complete it.

----------


## Paulie Blade

> I hope those that don't mind the waits have done the math. There have been two issues released over the past 17 months. If Rucka still plans a 60 plus issue run, which I seriously doubt at this point, at that pace is 22 years until completion. Thanks but no thanks for me. I'm patient, but nowhere near this kind of patient.


That's very convenient to take only the extremes into your calculation of average. It's the same as saying "between Februrary and March the book has come out twice, therefore it's a monthly book". Thanks but no thanks. Also very convenient to ignore the six issues of X+66.




> They need to get books out. It's a job, even if it's also a labor of love.


Ouch. They don't _need_ to do anything. Sometimes I'm glad I'm not a pro comic book creator, cause I don't have to deal with an attitude like that.

----------


## millernumber1

> Ouch. They don't _need_ to do anything. Sometimes I'm glad I'm not a pro comic book creator, cause I don't have to deal with an attitude like that.


They don't want my money. So I'm not saying that I'm demanding it. I'm saying: if they want to earn any reader's money, they need to get it out.

----------


## cc008

> Ouch. They don't _need_ to do anything. Sometimes I'm glad I'm not a pro comic book creator, cause I don't have to deal with an attitude like that.


There's nothing wrong with that attitude. If they want to make money, they need to get the book on the shelf.

----------


## Ilan Preskovsky

The thing that needs to be understood, though, is that this is an Image book so the creator's only get the money once the book starts to sell. This is fine for Rucka who can clearly write more than one book a month but for Michael Lark, a slow down in sales means that he would have to take commissions or commercial art projects to make ends meet, which further delays the book, which in turn causes the sales to drop, which starts the whole process again. I don't know if this is definitely the case but it's worth keeping in mind the complexities around artists working on indie, self-owned books - especially one as complex and with such highly detailed art as Lazarus. 

I totally understand the frustration and I'm right there with you but simply assuming that they just need to get off their asses and get to it mostly just comes off as entitlement if you aren't fully clued in as to why the book is as late as it is.

----------


## millernumber1

My problem with that argument isn't that you're wrong, it's that nothing you're saying actually contradicts what I'm saying. Yes, it takes time, and it takes a toll on health, and artists aren't as free as writers (though it really feels like Rucka's holding things up at this point, since EVERY SINGLE ONE of his titles is late at this point). But if you look at sales, the slowdown is at least, if not mostly, responsible for a MASSIVE drop in sales.

Fans aren't entitled to product, absolutely. But neither are creators entitled to fan dollars. If they don't produce the work consistently, they're going to lose sales, and then they won't have money.

----------


## Ilan Preskovsky

> My problem with that argument isn't that you're wrong, it's that nothing you're saying actually contradicts what I'm saying. Yes, it takes time, and it takes a toll on health, and artists aren't as free as writers (though it really feels like Rucka's holding things up at this point, since EVERY SINGLE ONE of his titles is late at this point). But if you look at sales, the slowdown is at least, if not mostly, responsible for a MASSIVE drop in sales.
> 
> Fans aren't entitled to product, absolutely. But neither are creators entitled to fan dollars. If they don't produce the work consistently, they're going to lose sales, and then they won't have money.


Yeah, I think that's pretty clearly the case and from interviews I've heard with Rucka he clearly accepts this. I have no issue with people dropping off the book or waiting for it to be finished - that's totally understandable. My only issue is that people often make pretty unfair assumptions about these kinds of delays without knowing the whole story. 

I'm actually still unsure if the main problem is Rucka. He got the X+66 books out in a timely manner and cranked out 24 issues of Wonder Woman over a year but yeah, the main Lazarus series and Black Magick have both fallen very, very far behind. The Old Guard too but that was only ever supposed to be effectively a recurring series of minis for whenever he has an idea for a new arc. Both Black Magick and Lazarus have excptional and often intricate art so it makes sense to me that their delays would be on the art front but it's certainly possible that Rucka has fallen behind as well.

----------


## millernumber1

> Yeah, I think that's pretty clearly the case and from interviews I've heard with Rucka he clearly accepts this. I have no issue with people dropping off the book or waiting for it to be finished - that's totally understandable. My only issue is that people often make pretty unfair assumptions about these kinds of delays without knowing the whole story. 
> 
> I'm actually still unsure if the main problem is Rucka. He got the X+66 books out in a timely manner and cranked out 24 issues of Wonder Woman over a year but yeah, the main Lazarus series and Black Magick have both fallen very, very far behind. The Old Guard too but that was only ever supposed to be effectively a recurring series of minis for whenever he has an idea for a new arc. Both Black Magick and Lazarus have excptional and often intricate art so it makes sense to me that their delays would be on the art front but it's certainly possible that Rucka has fallen behind as well.


I know Rucka is capable of it. He did it for Wonder Woman, for Detective Comics, for Adventures of Superman, for 52, for Gotham Central - he's clearly capable of keeping a schedule. But it's not just Old Guard, Lazarus, and Black Magick (and it's so weird - for Black Magick, whenever Rucka does an interview, he says Nicola Scott is hard at work, but we've gotten no word of when those are coming out). His Black Label project doesn't even have an artist (which isn't his fault, but extrapolating from the fact that all of his other series are stalled, it could be that either he's holding things up in the search, or he's behind on schedule, so DC doesn't want to sign anyone to the project until they know they can put it in the pipeline). I haven't heard anything from anyone about other projects, either, though it's possible that Disney's pulled him for more Star Wars projects, which is why I think he dropped out of Cyclops in 2015. Or he's working on a novel.

Plus, Stumptown is also pretty dead, which is a shame, as it was quite enjoyable.

It'd be one thing if we knew anything about what Rucka's doing in the next year, but as far as I know, we don't have any releases of any type - comic, novel, or otherwise - announced or schedulled, and a lot of projects in limbo without explanation.

I really want to buy most of these projects, but it's going to be very disappointing for everyone involved if the waits destroy momentum, which is so fragile in the market these days.

----------


## OldManBrian

> That's very convenient to take only the extremes into your calculation of average. It's the same as saying "between Februrary and March the book has come out twice, therefore it's a monthly book". Thanks but no thanks. Also very convenient to ignore the six issues of X+66.


I could have said 3 issues over the last 23 months, it might have cut the time frame a bit. Does it really matter at this point? End of the day, they released the first 16 or so issues in a timely manner with 3-4 month breaks between story arcs. I think everybody was fine with that. Since then the release schedule has done nothing but deteriorate to what it is now for whatever reason. There was nothing "convenient" about leaving X+66 out of it. That was completely intentional as it is not the book proper. I'm also glad that some people are that patient and sticking with the book. I'd like nothing more than for them to be able to finish the book as they originally planned and then I'll happily buy the collected editions and read it.





> The thing that needs to be understood, though, is that this is an Image book so the creator's only get the money once the book starts to sell. This is fine for Rucka who can clearly write more than one book a month but for Michael Lark, a slow down in sales means that he would have to take commissions or commercial art projects to make ends meet, which further delays the book, which in turn causes the sales to drop, which starts the whole process again. I don't know if this is definitely the case but it's worth keeping in mind the complexities around artists working on indie, self-owned books - especially one as complex and with such highly detailed art as Lazarus. 
> 
> I totally understand the frustration and I'm right there with you but simply assuming that they just need to get off their asses and get to it mostly just comes off as entitlement if you aren't fully clued in as to why the book is as late as it is.


I agree completely with this. As I mentioned before, I'd guess there is something personal behind the scenes that are the root of the delays. Could be a number of things including financial issues and making ends meet.

----------


## Paulie Blade

> I could have said 3 issues over the last 23 months, it might have cut the time frame a bit. Does it really matter at this point? End of the day, they released the first 16 or so issues in a timely manner with 3-4 month breaks between story arcs. I think everybody was fine with that. Since then the release schedule has done nothing but deteriorate to what it is now for whatever reason. There was nothing "convenient" about leaving X+66 out of it. That was completely intentional as it is not the book proper. I'm also glad that some people are that patient and sticking with the book. I'd like nothing more than for them to be able to finish the book as they originally planned and then I'll happily buy the collected editions and read it.


They could have easily treated X+66 as a storyarc after Cull rather than a mini series. In such case the breaks between arcs would have been the same as they usually had been. Seriously, it's just a name. People ignored its existence because of the four extra signs? I guess in hindsight it was a bad PR move after all, to label it as such, as it gave the readers the opportunity to use the "2 issues every 17 months" argument.

----------


## Ilan Preskovsky

> They could have easily treated X+66 as a storyarc after Cull rather than a mini series. In such case the breaks between arcs would have been the same as they usually had been. Seriously, it's just a name. People ignored its existence because of the four extra signs? I guess in hindsight it was a bad PR move after all, to label it as such, as it gave the readers the opportunity to use the "2 issues every 17 months" argument.


Rucka has explained in interviews that the agreement is that every page of Lazarus itself will be drawn by Michael Lark and used X+66 as a way to keep the visual consistency of the main book intact. Besides, it wasn't about the Carlyle family so it makes sense from a story point of view that it be treated as a side story. In terms of marketing, maybe not, but considering how much world building goes into Lazarus, I don't think it would surprise anyone who regularly follows the book that it's an essential part of the overall Lazarus story.

----------


## DIVINITY

I LOVE Lazarus!!!! (Named my 4th daughter, Forever!)

I HATE the way the creators are handling the book.

Lark is very active on Twitter, never any Lazarus updates though, Smfh!!!! A lot of social activism, which is commendable but, still, it’d be nice to know what’s going on with Lazarus!!!!

The quarterly schedule was to begin in September, December solicitations are out, still no Lazarus!!!

Not sure if I’ve mentioned this before but, X+66 #6 was Amazing!!!! The Dragon!!! Wow!!! And it’s all connected to the overall story in the main book, so if you gave up on it, go back and check it out, totally worth it!!!!

----------


## Ilan Preskovsky

Well, looks like it will be back as a quarterly book in March 2019.

At this point, though, I have to wonder if it wouldn't be better served by just releasing the series as original graphic novels.

----------


## millernumber1

> Well, looks like it will be back as a quarterly book in March 2019.
> 
> At this point, though, I have to wonder if it wouldn't be better served by just releasing the series as original graphic novels.


Yeah. But I don't know if the economics of sales will sustain that.

----------


## Ilan Preskovsky

> Yeah. But I don't know if the economics of sales will sustain that.


Which is weird since, as I recall, Rucka said that 90% of Lazarus' sales come from the trades and hardcovers. It sells abysmally in single issues but it does well on the book market, apparently.

----------


## millernumber1

> Which is weird since, as I recall, Rucka said that 90% of Lazarus' sales come from the trades and hardcovers. It sells abysmally in single issues but it does well on the book market, apparently.


Then they should 100% go for that!

----------


## Deathstroke

Has there ever been an explanation for why Greg Rucka seems to have slowed down his writing these days?

----------


## Ilan Preskovsky

> Has there ever been an explanation for why Greg Rucka seems to have slowed down his writing these days?


Film or TV work? That's normally the reason.

----------


## Paulie Blade

> Which is weird since, as I recall, Rucka said that 90% of Lazarus' sales come from the trades and hardcovers. It sells abysmally in single issues but it does well on the book market, apparently.


That's odd. Isn't the back material absent from those formats?

----------


## millernumber1

> That's odd. Isn't the back material absent from those formats?


Yup, though I think it's in the Deluxe edition or something?

----------


## Ilan Preskovsky

Yeah, I think he puts a lot of the back matter in the HCs. I love the back matter, incidentally, which is why I'm sticking to single issues, regardless of the terrible release schedule.

----------


## comicfiend

Its back ...
https://imagecomics.com/press-releas...selling-series

----------


## millernumber1

> Its back ...
> https://imagecomics.com/press-releas...selling-series


Good news! But...no word about what's going on behind the scenes?  :Frown: 

I love the pun of the title.

----------


## cc008

> Its back ...
> https://imagecomics.com/press-releas...selling-series


Is this a relaunch of sorts? Or is the 1 just for the first issue of the arc? Or another mini?

----------


## comicfiend

http://ruckawriter.tumblr.com/post/1...f-the-art-from

----------


## Paulie Blade

> Is this a relaunch of sorts? Or is the 1 just for the first issue of the arc? Or another mini?


The first issue of the arc, definitely.

----------


## cc008

> The first issue of the arc, definitely.


So it'll be Lazarus 29

----------


## your_name_here

Hate that its going to be a renumbering, but glad to see it back.

----------


## comicfiend

Michael Lark on Twitter sharing cover and details of next HC
5ABAEC4A-7CF2-4F21-8418-93AB4FD330DB.jpg

----------

